# A missing market corner!



## AHiddenStar (Jan 6, 2012)

So, a thought just accured to me:

There are hunter/jumper orientated barns, eventing orientated barns, dressage, western, reining...but no endurance/CTR orientated barns (that I've heard of).

Why do you think that is?
If there was one near you, do you think you would utilize it? If not, why? 
What amentities would you think a self-proclaimed "endurance" barn to have? (or in your dreams would have?:lol


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

It's not really feasible, unless you have thousands of acres of varying terrain where the riders can practice.

Endurance/LDR/CTR riders simply don't need a 'themed' barn.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

I guess if the barn backed onto a state forest or similar, that'd be handy. That way you could board right next to where you train, rather than have to drive to a suitable area.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

They'd still have to trailer out, Evil. Even backing onto a state forest or wildlife area doesn't give them all the variety they need.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Darolyn Butler has one in Humble, Texas - oddly enough a stones throw from the Houston International Airport and two super highways. She is backed up to Turkey Creek and miles of riding in that area. Her entire facility is for endurance riding. There are miles of trails around the airport that the Airport Rangers can ride on and where she hosts the Airport Express ride. I have rode at the airport and out from her barn. It basically looks like any other barn but there is no formal arena, no hot walkers, etc. Several paddocks and a wash racks. If you live in the Houston, Texas area and are interested in endurance she is the go to person.


----------



## lsdrider (Jun 27, 2012)

I think it would work great as long as you had lots of gravel roads and trails in state, USFS or other public lands available to ride out on. 

Wouldn't require so much as far as amenities. A few items would be:

- Pick up service - clients can call if there are problems on the trail for a trailer ride back to the barn or vet.

- Special attention to each horses dietary needs.

- Convenient trailer storage / parking.

- Well lit tacking area for early morning departures and late evening arrivals

And yes, if drastic life changes came about I would be looking into such a facility.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Biggest requirement would be access to long distance trails. I know I would get more training in if I had somewhere closer than 45 minute trailer ride away.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

The first requirement would be lots of trails, 

Second, good pastures and individualized feeding for fitness,

Third, easy trailer parking and access,

Fourth, having a group of endurance riders would be a plus. It would make it easier to have help training greenies, plus sharing trailers to go to events, and just having other like-minded riders to discuss issues with. It would be great to have a group to train with, for safety & fun. 

Oh, a good farrier that comes out once a week or so would be great too.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

wouldnt that be the dream? good trails too with differing terrain. Western ND and SD would be perfect...


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Good trails would be essential and varied terrain too. Oddly enough, where Darolyn's barn is has this. Houston is flat so I was so surprised when we rode there to find a drop off of 60+ feet into a deep cut creek into the limestone. Lots of ups and downs, tons of sandy trails (lots of dirt/mud ones) lots of long rideaways down utility areas. And of course, massive heat and humidity. Darolyn does all of her own barefoot trimming and teaches clinics on it. She says she is in the perfect area for endurance training because of the deep sand, heat and humidity. My riding buddy took a clinic on endurance from her. Lee Ann said they took off towards Pundt Park along the creek running in sand for 10 miles there and 10 miles back. She said it was amazing.


----------



## usdivers (Jun 27, 2012)

I think we have the best barn at our place. Literally right outside the barn is a local 5km bridal track for doing quick time trials etc, and across the bridal track there is about 200 square km's open bush with tracks of both limestone and soft sand, mixed in with hills. Does not get any better for me .


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Rather than a "themed" barn, I think the issue here is location, location, location. Since I don't have a trailer, I only board at locations with easy trail access - and of course these trails have to have good footing. I'll soon be moving and my horses will be at a facility that backs up to a nature reserve with flats and hills as well as a reservoir. I'm so excited! Now, if only I could get more endurance riders to board there, with a personalized nutrient and feed program and a regular vet who works with endurance riders and vets rides. However, she is going to put my horses in their own pasture so that I can get them their nutrients without interference from everyone else's horses, so I can't really ask for more!


----------

